# Leaking yellow liquid and won't move



## AlC (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a Sears Craftsman 5/22 536.886120. last year I saw yellow drops of some yellow colored liquid on the ground and it stopped moving. The engine still runs. Is it the gear box and is it worth fixing?
Thank you.
Al


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Exploded diagrams here: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/c...-snowblower-parts-c-158286_160975_161032.html

Drive:
When you say it's stopped moving.. I guess you mean the drive is not driving. I don't think they have a transmission do they?
Stand the machine on its nose on the auger bucket then take off the belly plate and check the friction wheel and the friction plate. Make sure no oil or grease is on the friction plate. Ditto for the friction wheel. Clean them with a little gas on a paper towel. Also see if the rubber is fine on the friction wheel. If they ARE covered in oil/grease then you may also want to figure out where its coming from and clean up any excess lubricant on the octagonal shaft that holds the friction wheel to stop it dripping onto the friction plate next time.
If they look good.. make sure the idler pulleys are properly squeezing onto the belts when you pull the handle. If not.. maybe you can adjust the cable to be tighter. (edit: or adjust the idler pulley to be closer to the belt if it's mounted on a sliding slot)..

Augers:
The yellow liquid may have come from the auger gearbox or it might just be lube or engine oil... but that's a different issue. Was it one or two drops or a big puddle? How does that auger gearbox look? Does it look as if lots of oil/grease has leaked out? Post pictures.
Do the augers turn when you squeeze the handle with the engine running? Alternatively.. check the auger gearbox manually with the engine off and spark plug boot removed... reach in and turn the impeller by hand and see if the augers turn slowly as you do so. They should turn in unison in one direction (but probably not in the other direction). The gear ratio means you'll need to turn the impeller a lot to make the augers turn just a little. there should be no grinding noises or lumpiness or jumpiness coming from the auger gearbox.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF AlC

That is a friction wheel drive.

Diagram of it on SearsPartsDirect https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/536886120/0247/1507200.html


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Mine drips yellow, brown and black at times. I suspect mice dragging crap into the bottom of the blower. Once the blower gets warm and the water drips into the belly pan, all sorts of stuff washes out. I have to clean mice condos out of mine preseason every year.


----------

